# URGENT:Need a .dat to .3gp/.mpeg converter



## suhas_sm (Nov 17, 2005)

I searched hell lot but none of them seem to support teh dat format   
tried downloading Nokia MMC as suggest in some other thread but my for my bad luck i am unable to register in nokia forums so that i can download. other s are sharewares   
Pls help i need it to convert those .dats into .gp3s for my dad's cell  :roll: 


TY in advance.


----------



## choudang (Nov 17, 2005)

Xilisoft 3gp converter -- its not a freeware --- you have to buy it.... m using this.. cool features

www.xilisoft.com


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 18, 2005)

I m lookinf for a freeware.
Also i tried Nokia MMC even that doesnt support .Dat files   
ANY good alternative ?
Need that urgently pls help !


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 18, 2005)

warrior said:
			
		

> Xilisoft 3gp converter -- its not a freeware --- you have to buy it.... m using this.. cool features
> 
> www.xilisoft.com


I tried its demo but the output quality is too poor as compared to input   

Still looking for a Dat to mpeg converter.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2005)

use xilisoft video converter, select 3gp as the output, 128 Kbps for Video, & if it's normal video, then Amr narrowband audio, but i it's a video song then 32 kbps, 44.1 KHz audio


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 18, 2005)

k i ll try that but is there any other freeware available ?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 18, 2005)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> I m lookinf for a freeware.
> Also i tried Nokia MMC even that doesnt support .Dat files
> ANY good alternative ?
> Need that urgently pls help !



.DAT isn't a format, it's a container. You're .DAT file from VCD contains MPEG1 video. Use freeware VCDGEAR to convert it to .MPEG. Now you can try Nokia MMC.

- Keith


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 18, 2005)

Thnx for info  i m trying that now. will post result in half an hour or so .


----------



## asim13june (Nov 20, 2005)

*Total Video Converter*

hi buddy,

posting after a long time, well the solution to your problem TVC ( Total Video Converter ) you can convert to many formats using this software its not a freeware but still u can use it, just remember the installation date and whenever you want to use this software set ur computer date to the installation date and buddy you done the software will work.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 25, 2005)

You can use Smart movie player insted !!!

It come with its own converter and it give a 1000 time better video quality than any .gp3 player !!!


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 25, 2005)

what coverter..... .dat is mpeg  just use vcdgear....


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 25, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> You can use Smart movie player insted !!!
> 
> It come with its own converter and it give a 1000 time better video quality than any .gp3 player !!!



Smart Movie rocks, heaps better that Nokia MMC, but ain't free.


----------



## Gaurav (Nov 25, 2005)

try mpeg4 direct maker (shareware)
*www.artech365.com/

MPEG4 Direct Maker Converts VCD/DVD/QuickTime/AVI/WMV/MPG/RM/RealVideo to divx/xvid/wmv/avi/mpg1/mpeg2/vcd/dvd/mp4/mov/3gp format, Get VHS quality video clips in 400KBPS,Get DVD quality video clips in 800KBPS!

MPEG4 Direct Maker includes:
Advanced DVD Converter
DVD Converter
VCD/MPEG/AVI/WMV/ASF/VOB Converter
QuickTime Converter
AV Player
DVD Player
RealVideo Converter


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 26, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Smart Movie rocks, heaps better that Nokia MMC, but ain't free.



So what, just download 2 ver. of it from diff sites and install alternatively whenever one gets expired !!!


----------



## jay4u (Nov 26, 2005)

Use VCDcutter to convert .dat to .mpg and then download any other file convertors or nokia mmc to convert it to .3gp


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 27, 2005)

jay4u said:
			
		

> Use VCDcutter to convert .dat to .mpg and then download any other file convertors or nokia mmc to convert it to .3gp



Hey dude you can simply rename .dat to .mpg to covert it !!!
No need for VCD Cutter !!!


----------



## tgjsmj (Nov 23, 2009)

you can just use a *freeware* iWisoft Free Video Converter for that conversion, it supports all video formats including .dat to .3gp, very good result, better than most paid programs.


----------



## RajeshNethaniah (Jan 11, 2010)

Check my post at *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123726


----------



## paduko (Jan 15, 2010)

thanx , i needed one too


----------



## paduko (Jan 15, 2010)

thanx i needed one too


----------

